# How serious are warnings for cancelling too many trips?



## kay_ (Nov 20, 2016)

I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.

Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving. 

Other times, riders keep cancelling once I accept their ride, does that count toward our cancellations too??

Uber sucks ass.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

about as serious as a fly hitting the windshield of a 747...


----------



## kay_ (Nov 20, 2016)

jp300h Lmaooo


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I've been getting those emails/text weekly because I am selective. I don't drive more than 8 minutes away. I cancel if I have to make a u-turn and go away from an area I am trying to get to. I cancel if I see it is part of town that can be dangerous and or difficult to drive in, etc.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Drivers have reported being deactivated for too may cancels. PAX cancels don't count. I try to stay under 10%. Try to make PAX cancel.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

I send a text: "cancel fast to avoid fee"


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I send a text: "cancel fast to avoid fee"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Serious. Very serious.



Billys Bones said:


> I send a text: "cancel fast to avoid fee"


I would think they would start calling wanting to know why.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I would think they would start calling wanting to know why.


----------



## Roris (Dec 18, 2016)

Can you drive for Uber in Los Angeles if you had a DUI just 7 years ago?


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I would think they would start calling wanting to know why.


Not really. Late at night in residential areas, I usually sent a text asking to confirm destination. Most think it comes from uber. I do it because sometimes I will not want to drive out of state past 12 AM.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber has de-activated for high rates of cancellation. To read these Boards, here seems to be no consistency to how they enforce the policy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


Depends on how many tens if thousands of new drivers Uber recruited that day.
The " ALGORITHM" decides !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> about as serious as a fly hitting the windshield of a 747...


What's the Last thing to pass through a bugs Mind when he hits a windshield ???


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What's the Last thing to pass through a bugs Mind when he hits a windshield ???


 his ass


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> his ass


CORECT ! ! !
3 UBER BADGES FOR YOU !


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 UBER BADGES FOR YOU !


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I felt both emotions simultaneously and could not decide on a single image.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


Per uber's email, if you cancel, its counts as part of your cancellation rate. If pax cancel's, it does not count as part of your cancellation rate.

But the system generated uber deactivation email is generated based on BOTH driver and rider cancellations.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is a guy who was deactivated but his cancellation rate was outrageous. Appropriate his avatar says you can't fix stupid...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-deactivated-my-account.116706/

As mentioned, try to get riders to cancel instead and if the address is right down the block from a pin, save a cancellation here and there. They start to drop of after 50 rides (in my market anyway) so keeping it under 10-15% shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


>


LMFAO!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sometimes you have to cancel. But try calling the passenger and have them cancel before it's too late. Most of the decent people won't give you trouble.

I usually lie saying I was going to pick up my wife from her work and didn't realize the app was still on. Works 9/10 times.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I sometimes get weekends where I get a lot of no-show cancels. I get the nasty gram, but then once I push out most of those in the group of 50, I'll drop back down to single digit cancellations. As long as you are not consistently high week after week, you probably won't have an issue. While No-show cancels do count for this automated system, I doubt they would deactivate you if most of your cancels are due to this. Especially if you are on record attempting to call and text the pax before doing a no-show cancel.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I don't drive more than 8 minutes away.
> I cancel if I have to make a u-turn and go away from an area I am trying to get to.
> I cancel if I see it is part of town that can be dangerous and or difficult to drive in, etc


Why would you _cancel_ in those situations?

IMHO, those are all legitimate reasons, but *just don't accept the ride in the first place.*


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Per uber's email, if you cancel, its counts as part of your cancellation rate. If pax cancel's, it does not count as part of your cancellation rate.
> 
> But the system generated uber deactivation email is generated based on BOTH driver and rider cancellations.


Note that uber is catching on to driver cherry picking by calling riders and asking then to cancel. I dont know if it still does it on the new app but at one point when a pax cancelled, it would ask why and two options were "driver called and told me to cancel" and another was "driver is driving in the opposite direction"

From what i hear, if these options are checked, it will count as a driver cancellation.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Why would you _cancel_ in those situations?
> 
> IMHO, those are all legitimate reasons, but *just don't accept the ride in the first place.*


Because I have not memorized all 7436 street names in Orlando and surrounding areas. Sometimes, I don't always know specifically where something is in the couple of seconds that I have to accept.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

It all comes down to ratings. If you could pick up people without the fear of a low rating, drivers would be happy to wait a little extra time and drive around looking for pax.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Billys Bones said:


> I send a text: "cancel fast to avoid fee"


Oops too late!

Maybe next time. Lol


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

A little bit of a tough and unique situation for me. I work in the Austin area and Uber left back in May after the voters approved of a referendum that would have forced Uber to fingerprint backround check their drivers. Business has been awesome since then as the other TNC's, especially Fare, in their absence have more than filled the void. Better rates and more importantly the ability to tip in the app. That said, I still use Uber out in the suburbs where the City of Austin does not extend, but the Uber coverage area does. Only issue is now since there are so few drivers out there and demand is not as high out, many of the pings can sometimes be 15+ minutes away and since I am now only doing 1-2 rides per weekend (sometimes 0), my cancellation rate can seem through the roof since I do so few rides. Tough. I'm just not going to drive 10+ miles for a $4 fare. That's just not smart, and it's not fair.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

El Gato said:


> A little bit of a tough and unique situation for me. I work in the Austin area and Uber left back in May after the voters approved of a referendum that would have forced Uber to fingerprint backround check their drivers. Business has been awesome since then as the other TNC's, especially Fare, in their absence have more than filled the void. Better rates and more importantly the ability to tip in the app. That said, I still use Uber out in the suburbs where the City of Austin does not extend, but the Uber coverage area does. Only issue is now since there are so few drivers out there and demand is not as high out, many of the pings can sometimes be 15+ minutes away and since I am now only doing 1-2 rides per weekend (sometimes 0), my cancellation rate can seem through the roof since I do so few rides. Tough. I'm just not going to drive 10+ miles for a $4 fare. That's just not smart, and it's not fair.


Nope, just Fare.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Because I have not memorized all 7436 street names in Orlando and surrounding areas. Sometimes, I don't always know specifically where something is in the couple of seconds that I have to accept.


Sorry about that. I'm used to Miami and I do know the bad areas quite well.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Note that uber is catching on to driver cherry picking by calling riders and asking then to cancel. I dont know if it still does it on the new app but at one point when a pax cancelled, it would ask why and two options were "driver called and told me to cancel" and another was "driver is driving in the opposite direction"
> 
> From what i hear, if these options are checked, it will count as a driver cancellation.


The "driver is driving in the opposite direction" could very well not be the driver's fault.

The science is that the GPS lags somewhat behind reality. We are further down the road than the GPS knows, which is why Google Maps often frantically tells us to make U-turns. Problem is, if you are on an expressway and you just passed an exit, Maps doesn't know that yet and can give you some screwy instructions.

The pax could cancel you for going the wrong way when you could be going the *only* way you could go to get to a place where you can turn around and pick them up.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Sorry about that. I'm used to Miami and I do know the bad areas quite well.


I know most of Orlando pretty well, but it is very spread out and there are some areas that I am less familiar with.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The "driver is driving in the opposite direction" could very well not be the driver's fault.
> 
> The science is that the GPS lags somewhat behind reality. We are further down the road than the GPS knows, which is why Google Maps often frantically tells us to make U-turns. Problem is, if you are on an expressway and you just passed an exit, Maps doesn't know that yet and can give you some screwy instructions.
> 
> The pax could cancel you for going the wrong way when you could be going the *only* way you could go to get to a place where you can turn around and pick them up.


sometimes, I am going wrong direction and next chance to U-turn might be a mile or more away... so ya, i'm going to cancel in that situation.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A friend of mine was going to pick up someone but was forced to drive away from the location. The rider sent a text to the driver saying "where are you going." The driver sent a text back saying he is canceling. The rider texted: "I'm reporting you."


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

u will get deactivated for life..uber dont care if u or the passenger cancel it will still count as cancellation...u will get deactivated if u cancel or ur pax cancel more than about 150+ during your 500 overall trip


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> A friend of mine was going to pick up someone but was forced to drive away from the location. The rider sent a text to the driver saying "where are you going." The driver sent a text back saying he is canceling. The rider texted: "I'm reporting you."


High maintenance, not worth it.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Dang said:


> u will get deactivated for life..uber dont care if u or the passenger cancel it will still count as cancellation...u will get deactivated if u cancel or ur pax cancel more than about 150+ during your 500 overall trip


Dang, that's a 30% cancellation rate.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


Iv'e been driving three years now, and every great once in a while I get one of those emails, but the worse my cancellation rate has been was 12%. If yours is worse than that I should think you are doing something wrong. Never been deactivated, though. Also, email uber support and express to them your concern about the cancellation rating and your desire to do your best to correct it. That kind of thing goes a long ways, should they ever reach a point where they are deciding whether to deactivate you are not, it shows conciensciousness on your part. I always do this when Im' not performing up to standards on a particular stat.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Drivers have reported being deactivated for too may cancels. PAX cancels don't count. I try to stay under 10%. Try to make PAX cancel.


Well if you under new completion rate requirement pay cancel effect you. But that's for sf market


----------



## Surgeorbust (Dec 24, 2016)

I have recieved a warning from Uber almost every week for the past 4-5 months. I mainly cancel short rides when the surge is high when I know the surge will linger for awhile. Also, in order to stay qualified for the weekly bonus, and my acceptance rating is low, I will accept a ride, especially outisde of a surge, and will cancel that shit, too. Or pool rides without surge to a slow, far city.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

A good driver friend of mine got deactivated after about 30 emails . He was able to get reactivated by going into one of the Uber Offices but basically . You can get deactivated if you consistently get the cancellation email which seems to go out once you go over 10% . I try to hover around 8% and i've only gotten the email twice both times I was over 10% once it was closer to 30% but that was during my first month of Uber


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Dang, that's a 30% cancellation rate.


Take a look at mine
I have been deactivated after multiple warnings. But luckily I gotz reactivated lol.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

The actual % where you get a deactivation is based upon the cumulative cancellation rate of all the drivers in your city... If the city average is 10% they may deactivate at 20%... or if the city wide average is 15% they may deactivate at 25% or 30%... I dont know the formula, i just know the thresholds are different in each city depending on the average of all drivers for that city


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The actual % where you get a deactivation is based upon the cumulative cancellation rate of all the drivers in your city.


Exactly right. We have a high cancellation rate here because tourists don't know where they are. We also have a lot of gated communities and, if the pax don't answer their phone, there's no way to get to them. I try not to cancel on people but I'm still at 12%. The dealbreakers for me are:

- Unaccompanied minor(s), that's just not happening

- Refusing to part with an open container of alcohol or drinking in the car, a real problem here

- Rider/Account holder obvious mismatch. Four drunk college age guys named "Diane"

I will let Uber deactivate me before I'll incur that kind of liability risk. But, if they deactivate me for not taking risky fares, I'll make sure that's well documented and made available to anyone suing Uber in the future or facing litigation because they felt pressured to take marginal riders.

The people who should get deactivated are the ones calling ahead to see if the trip is worth it. That's just wrong but Uber owns some of that blame, too. When rates are so low it can prompt unpredictable behaviors. Desperate people do desperate things.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I will cancel any unprofitable pings. They can threaten me all they want to. I cancelled 10 in a row the other day and I will do the same thing any time they send me pings 15 mins away. If the company had any ethics they would not send out 15 minute pings. Worst company ever.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

There are going to be a few of those. Uber should add a fee for extended pickups. That's the right way to handle it.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I send a text: "cancel fast to avoid fee"


brilliant


----------



## fuberluber (May 13, 2016)

Very serious. I was 4.91 and selective a.f. thus my high cancelation rate. . Due to that, this Xmas and new year I won't be collecting those surges. I was deactivated.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

fuberluber said:


> Very serious. I was 4.91 and selective a.f. thus my high cancelation rate. . Due to that, this Xmas and new year I won't be collecting those surges. I was deactivated.


Go get reactivated?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Take it *VERY SERIOUSLY, *I have been deactivated this monday. I was doing Uber since 2013, and had over 4k trips. avg rating 4.82. I was getting warning emails but ignored em. The week before deactivation i received finall warning that was very strick. I still ignored it. my CXL rate was 15%. I was also reported for calling PAX and asking destination and CXL if a trip was short.

There is no reactivation in this matter as my violation considered a Zero-tolerance. explained by support team. A helpless jerk in Uber office cant do anything but giving out new stickers to drivers ./

Appeal proccess for reactivation launched in Seattle,WA as a pilot program, Then its moving to CA and MA. And finally nationwide. As of now you can only reactivate account if you was kicked out for a low rating. You would need to take an online class for 100$.

I am flying back to Kremlin now


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Note that uber is catching on to driver cherry picking by calling riders and asking then to cancel. I dont know if it still does it on the new app but at one point when a pax cancelled, it would ask why and two options were "driver called and told me to cancel" and another was "driver is driving in the opposite direction"
> 
> From what i hear, if these options are checked, it will count as a driver cancellation.


Another example of Uber hurting drivers when trying to look out for pax...

Why do I say that?

As a pax, what stops me from using that option everytime since that will guarantee me arguing later on for a cancellation fee refund?

Ofcourse, drivers are partly to blame for this option being created in the first place but I also see a situation where pax use this option even when not needed or true.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What's the Last thing to pass through a bugs Mind when he hits a windshield ???


_This is gonna take a lot of GUTS!_


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

jp300h said:


> View attachment 82790
> 
> 
> View attachment 82791


I'm so excited for all my new badges! Said no uber driver. Ever.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> A good driver friend of mine got deactivated after about 30 emails


It was more like 23. Be nervous when you get the "your account is at risk" e-mail. The whole story is below. I was subsequently reactivated by Lyft as well.


KevRyde said:


> That's exactly what I did. I was [temporarily] permanently deactivated earlier this month. Within hours, I went into the local Uber office to beg for one more chance.
> 
> View attachment 65227
> 
> ...


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sometimes you have to cancel. But try calling the passenger and have them cancel before it's too late. Most of the decent people won't give you trouble.
> 
> I usually lie saying I was going to pick up my wife from her work and didn't realize the app was still on. Works 9/10 times.


But why do you accept the ones you don't want in the first place?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Esr said:


> But why do you accept the ones you don't want in the first place?


Because most rides are not profitable.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


Cancelling rides is the fastest way to get booted off the app. Uber will give you numerous warnings but Lyft is not as kind. I was locked out of Uber app but I was able to get back in by visiting a green light center and pleading my case. I rarely cancel now, instead I just pass on runs I don't want. Lyft will warn you right away. I had a number of runs where I had called the pax and asked them to cancel so I wouldn't have to. Lyft sent me an email telling me they showed a number of Pax cancelling after I contacted them and I needed to "Cut it out". If I had continued doing this I'm sure I would have gotten the boot from Lyft as well.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Cancelling rides is the fastest way to get booted off the app. Uber will give you numerous warnings but Lyft is not as kind. I was locked out of Uber app but I was able to get back in by visiting a green light center and pleading my case. I rarely cancel now, instead I just pass on runs I don't want. Lyft will warn you right away. I had a number of runs where I had called the pax and asked them to cancel so I wouldn't have to. Lyft sent me an email telling me they showed a number of Pax cancelling after I contacted them and I needed to "Cut it out". If I had continued doing this I'm sure I would have gotten the boot from Lyft as well.


yup this is very true therefore lyft is more strict than uber..atleast uber dont really care if u called pax and ask them to cancel..if u do that on lyft they will txt u right away and harass u


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

roadman said:


> I will cancel any unprofitable pings. They can threaten me all they want to. I cancelled 10 in a row the other day and I will do the same thing any time they send me pings 15 mins away. If the company had any ethics they would not send out 15 minute pings. Worst company ever.


Its your fault for accepting that long of a ping. And if you are keeping your acceptance rate up bc you are desperate for incentives you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

jp300h said:


> I've been getting those emails/text weekly because I am selective. I don't drive more than 8 minutes away. I cancel if I have to make a u-turn and go away from an area I am trying to get to. I cancel if I see it is part of town that can be dangerous and or difficult to drive in, etc.


You will get deactivated. Your better not to take the ping and let them expire, in that case you are ok. Once you take a ping its like accepting a contract and then defaulting on the contract...not good.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't accept rides and cancel and my acceptance rating stays around 86-92%, cancel 8-12 % of the time


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

jp300h said:


> sometimes, I am going wrong direction and next chance to U-turn might be a mile or more away... so ya, i'm going to cancel in that situation.


I know exactly what you mean. Hate when that happens.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

"Waisting"? Good God.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty much like taxis now except 30% the price.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dang said:


> u will get deactivated for life..uber dont care if u or the passenger cancel it will still count as cancellation...u will get deactivated if u cancel or ur pax cancel more than about 150+ during your 500 overall trip


You realize that's a 30% cancellation rate, right??? If you're canceling 30% of your acceptances, yeah, you're gonna be in trouble.

And just FYI, pax cancels do not count against you.


----------



## Asal (May 17, 2016)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


If passengers cancel it counts toward your completion %


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jp300h said:


> sometimes, I am going wrong direction and next chance to U-turn might be a mile or more away... so ya, i'm going to cancel in that situation.


That's a legitimate problem we all face, and if we're on an expressway it could be 4-5 miles before we can turn around.

However, my solution is to continue to try to get to the pax and let THEM cancel if they don't want to wait. And, if I accidentally accept a ping and then figure out it's an area I don't want to go into -- I just drive the other way until the pax cancels. Yeah, they could complain, but that's something I've only done once so my exposure is very small.

Another option would be to call or txt the pax, explain the situation, and let them make their decision before it costs them a cancellation fee.

A _pax_ cancellation doesn't hurt me; _my_ cancellations are counted against me.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Asal said:


> If passengers cancel it counts toward your completion %


We don't have that in Miami (yet), but a pax cancellation should NOT count against you. You have absolutely no control over a pax cancellation.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I had someone cancel 3x within 1 minute, so I just shut the app off for 5 minutes and drove out of the area, then I went "online " again problem solved. I also don't see how you can cherry pick in Los Angeles, (plus you don't know the destination) during the day the pings don't stop, so if you cancel one, or miss one you get another really quickly.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

They are not real emails. They are automated. even a couple cancellations can trigger them. But that shouldn't even matter;if you get a ping that is not profitable, just ignore the request. No need to accept and cancel. That way you are not in fear of deactivation which is what uber wants.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

jp300h said:


> about as serious as a fly hitting the windshield of a 747...


Is Uber's email the 747 or the fly?



Ubernomics said:


> You will get deactivated. Your better not to take the ping and let them expire, in that case you are ok. Once you take a ping its like accepting a contract and then defaulting on the contract...not good.


Yeah.. a contract where the destination is not disclosed and the driver bears all the risk. A contract where even if you arrive the rider can cancel without a fee.


----------



## Evilblues77 (Dec 7, 2016)

You ever notice when you write into Help that you might get 3 responses from 3 different people to the same issue? They copy & paste most of their responses. Some of them don't even read your issue they just respond with Copy & Paste responses.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Both those options are still there. I like to see a source or citation regarding Uber counting hat against you. Cancellations are actually handled at the local level with the local office being informed by corporate. In fact, Uber CSRs can't even provide you with your cancellation number they don't know it. It's processed and handled by a offline team, those who meet the threshold are sent am email, should you reply back it goes to your cities uber email address for your market.


steveK2016 said:


> Note that uber is catching on to driver cherry picking by calling riders and asking then to cancel. I dont know if it still does it on the new app but at one point when a pax cancelled, it would ask why and two options were "driver called and told me to cancel" and another was "driver is driving in the opposite direction"
> 
> From what i hear, if these options are checked, it will count as a driver cancellation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Both those options are still there. I like to see a source or citation regarding Uber counting hat against you. Cancellations are actually handled at the local level with the local office being informed by corporate. In fact, Uber CSRs can't even provide you with your cancellation number they don't know it. It's processed and handled by a offline team, those who meet the threshold are sent am email, should you reply back it goes to your cities uber email address for your market.


Why do you think they ask those questions?

Whether it actually shows on your cancellation % on your partner app is not the question. The fact that they ask those questions means they track when a driver habitually calls and asks riders to cancel. They don't just ask that question out of curiosity, they do it because they know that is the #1 means of cherry picking by Drivers.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Why do you think they ask those questions?
> 
> Whether it actually shows on your cancellation % on your partner app is not the question. The fact that they ask those questions means they track when a driver habitually calls and asks riders to cancel. They don't just ask that question out of curiosity, they do it because they know that is the #1 means of cherry picking by Drivers.


Uber should encourage cherry-picking, so that a driver happy to take the ride is matched with a rider happy to get where he wants to go.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Uber should encourage cherry-picking, so that a driver happy to take the ride is matched with a rider happy to get where he wants to go.


If cherry picking was encouraged, everyone would cherry pick. That destroys the passenger experience if they cant get a ride at minimum distance.

Why do they care if we are happy? The pax is who pays and 25% of many minimum fares is the same as 25% of a few long hauls.

I understand the desire to live in a fantasy, but weve gotta look at things with and without the driver glasses on....


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If cherry picking was encouraged, everyone would cherry pick. That destroys the passenger experience if they cant get a ride at minimum distance.
> 
> Why do they care if we are happy? The pax is who pays and 25% of many minimum fares is the same as 25% of a few long hauls.
> 
> I understand the desire to live in a fantasy, but weve gotta look at things with and without the driver glasses on....


That's your opinion, and a yawningly unoriginal opinion, too. If everybody were like you, we'd all still be living in caves and breathing smoke from camp fires.

I told you what Uber _should_ do-and they _could_ figure out how to do it to the satisfaction of both drivers and rider if they really were a technology company. As we all know, they are not a technology company. They are a taxi company with a cool app that allows them to gather the data they need for future operations.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UberDrivers continue to demonstrate they are amongst the most despicable human beings ever to live.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

My rate has gone from about 90 something to 62% because I don't accept Uberpool requests.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> My rate has gone from about 90 something to 62% because I don't accept Uberpool requests.


Congratulations! Good policy on your part and is showing dividends on the acceptance rate side too. Well done


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Congratulations! Good policy on your part and is showing dividends on the acceptance rate side too. Well done


My cancelation rate is like 4%-6% it's my acceptance rate that's 62% and now you can't get deactivated for a low one anymore, but can get a timeout.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> UberDrivers continue to demonstrate they are amongst the most despicable human beings ever to live.


Quite right. Like Trump, Uber drivers are LITERALLY HITLER. There has never in the history of the whirled been anybody more evil or despicable or more deplorable than Trump or Uber drivers. We kill the masses everyday. We enslave and murder. We operate the killing fields and starve the Ukrainian kulaks and peasants. We stack skulls in pyramids. We are singularly evil. We are Uber drivers.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Quite right. Like Trump, Uber drivers are LITERALLY HITLER. There has never in the history of the whirled been anybody more evil or despicable or more deplorable than Trump or Uber drivers. We kill the masses everyday. We enslave and murder. We operate the killing fields and starve the Ukrainian kulaks and peasants. We stack skulls in pyramids. We are singularly evil. We are Uber drivers.


My word. And here I just thought I was engaging in a little hyperbole. I didn't realize all that was on the agenda too.


----------



## ReydiNapoli (Sep 1, 2016)

fuberluber said:


> Very serious. I was 4.91 and selective a.f. thus my high cancelation rate. . Due to that, this Xmas and new year I won't be collecting those surges. I was deactivated.


What do you mean? That having a high cancellation rate affects the surges and promos you get?. My promos have been decreased recently, I wondered why. My cancel rate is 12% I think, never got any emails


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

ReydiNapoli said:


> What do you mean? That having a high cancellation rate affects the surges and promos you get?. My promos have been decreased recently, I wondered why. My cancel rate is 12% I think, never got any emails


Why are you canceling 12% of your rides?


----------



## ReydiNapoli (Sep 1, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Why are you canceling 12% of your rides?


There was a period of time I was experimenting with different combos of types of trips, cancelling a lot because of pool requests interfering. I've stopped


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

ReydiNapoli said:


> There was a period of time I was experimenting with different combos of types of trips, cancelling a lot because of pool requests interfering. I've stopped


I think you should be ok just take it easy on the cancel button for a while. I'm kind of curious about what you were experimenting with and if anything good came of it


----------



## JAYTHEUBERMAN (Dec 29, 2016)

TO BE HONEST, IF I NEED TO CANCEL FOR WHAT EVER MATTER I CANCEL..... IF THEY CANCEL MY ACCOUNT AND I KNOW IT WASNT FOR ME.... NO APPLICATION WILL PUT MY LIFE AT RISK SORRY BUT THIS IS COMMONSENSE. EVENTUALLY THEY WILL GET SUIED.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

El Gato said:


> A little bit of a tough and unique situation for me. I work in the Austin area and Uber left back in May after the voters approved of a referendum that would have forced Uber to fingerprint backround check their drivers. Business has been awesome since then as the other TNC's, especially Fare, in their absence have more than filled the void. Better rates and more importantly the ability to tip in the app. That said, I still use Uber out in the suburbs where the City of Austin does not extend, but the Uber coverage area does. Only issue is now since there are so few drivers out there and demand is not as high out, many of the pings can sometimes be 15+ minutes away and since I am now only doing 1-2 rides per weekend (sometimes 0), my cancellation rate can seem through the roof since I do so few rides. Tough. I'm just not going to drive 10+ miles for a $4 fare. That's just not smart, and it's not fair.


"Smart", "Fair" hahaha. Uber doesn't understand that. Where do you get these concepts. The vocabulary they are professional in understanding is "Deceit" , "impoverishe", and "Let's test f**ck the drivers until they bleed, then throw them a drop of KY for future a** f**cking" .
It is mind boggling why they are still in business with all the $hit they dumb on drivers with their cleverness and well crafted responses sent by their automotons. Whatever happened to labor laws in this country!! You want to deal with the monster, you must get cleverer. It is a game. They designed it that way, and drivers are learning to let them have it. No acceptance of a ping that doesn't make sense, and let the pax cancel out of frustration if it shows it doesn't make sense after you accepted it. Not ethical, but that's how they want it played, so f**cking let them have it. Until someone wakes up in this country and take notice of this $hit and craft a fair regulation for it.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I have no sympathy for drivers who cherry pick. But cancelling a pax taking too long to haul their hiney to the car is a different matter...especially when Uber itself says we can do so after 5 minutes...2 minutes for Poo, and even collect a No-Show fee in the process. That should never be counted in with cancellation stats against us. Time is money in this business.


Very logical. But why do they do it, do you think? ..Counting "no show" cancellation against the driver when that doesn't make sense. Think and let us know.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Ubernomics said:


> You will get deactivated. Your better not to take the ping and let them expire, in that case you are ok. Once you take a ping its like accepting a contract and then defaulting on the contract...not good.


Agree.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> My cancelation rate is like 4%-6% it's my acceptance rate that's 62% and now you can't get deactivated for a low one anymore, but can get a timeout.


Time out is their loss as well. Switch to another app.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Hate when that happens.


Wrong. Do not cancel. Call pax and make up a story and ask them to cancel. Flat tire if they could wait another 25 min to replace it.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Evilblues77 said:


> You ever notice when you write into Help that you might get 3 responses from 3 different people to the same issue? They copy & paste most of their responses. Some of them don't even read your issue they just respond with Copy & Paste responses.


Morons in action. I stopped long time ago reading anything which comes out of the Uber machine even if it is a reply to a frustration I had. I realized I could have a heart attack reading what these morons cut and past. It seems to be a general company policy. First f**ck the drivers, then confuse them if they dare complain.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> My rate has gone from about 90 something to 62% because I don't accept Uberpool requests.


Every and any driver who accepts pool deserves it.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Evilblues77 said:


> You ever notice when you write into Help that you might get 3 responses from 3 different people to the same issue? They copy & paste most of their responses. Some of them don't even read your issue they just respond with Copy & Paste responses.


there are no replies from people


Greguzzi said:


> Uber should encourage cherry-picking, so that a driver happy to take the ride is matched with a rider happy to get where he wants to go.


Isn't that rideshare?


Ubernomics said:


> You will get deactivated. Your better not to take the ping and let them expire, in that case you are ok. Once you take a ping its like accepting a contract and then defaulting on the contract...not good.


How many drivers have been deactivated?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

UberXking said:


> there are no replies from people
> 
> Isn't that rideshare?
> 
> How many drivers have been deactivated?


I have been deactivated...
But I got reactivated though. Look at my profile pic lol.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

doesn't count if reactivated


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Uber does stuff that totally defies the laws of logic and common sense. They can't give any sensible reason why they do it either.
> 
> - no tip option in the user app
> - sending pings to cars far away when other cars are closer
> ...


I'd like to add that "accepted" pings which time out are also counted against the driver's "acceptance" rate.
Then their moronic bot will generate the usual dumb email: We notice that your acceptance rate is below average compared to drivers in your area.
And if you write them about it, I mean when it was possible to email them, they will say some mumbo jumbo which will send you in a mental abyss of what it is they are trying to say.
This company is based on reciprocated hatred and revenge. This is how they want it, this is how they'll have it.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> My cancelation rate is like 4%-6% it's my acceptance rate that's 62% and now you can't get deactivated for a low one anymore, but can get a timeout.


Best response to Uber's time out is to never login back for the rest of the shift. Switch to another platform. There has to be a punishment for every unfavored action they do.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

UberXking said:


> doesn't count if reactivated


They had no intention of reactivating me. I. The email they said I was permanently deactivated.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

UberXking said:


> there are no replies from people
> 
> Isn't that rideshare?
> 
> How many drivers have been deactivated?


C'mon how am I supposed to know that answer..lol. I have seen people on here get kicked off for to much cancellation that's how I figure. Uber was also involved in a lawsuit for kicking drivers off for low acceptance rate, the suit squashed the acceptance rate issue but not "accepting then canceling."


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> They had no intention of reactivating me. I. The email they said I was permanently deactivated.


and we all know Uber always tells the truth.
Travis has a 5.0 rating
he took a tip only cuz the pax told him twice to take it
Permanently deactivated = hehehe
3.9x surge = hehehe
Bonus for 120 trips = hehehe
bonus for referrals = hehehe
see any pattern ?

They hate getting cars for free.
They only advertise for drivers because they deactivate so many.
You are very lucky to let them use your car.
Hurry you only have 8 seconds to accept order please don't bother how far you have to go and when you get there
wait for 5 minutes.( yes accept quick, drive however far then wait patiently for 5 min ) customer can cancel you can't



Ubernomics said:


> C'mon how am I supposed to know that answer..lol. I have seen people on here get kicked off for to much cancellation that's how I figure. Uber was also involved in a lawsuit for kicking drivers off for low acceptance rate, the suit squashed the acceptance rate issue but not "accepting then canceling."


You haven't seen one driver and I would wager the few that have been deactivated have done a number of things to riders that doesn't cut it in the service industry. Treat the pax right always and you guarantee yourself access to the X platform.
When you are guessing....your quote "that's how I figure" and your info's from reading statements of people who are guessing you get B.S,
Why would Uber pay so much to get people driving and turn them away?
Answer: They don't
They need cars and low IQ drivers who believe and do what they're


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

_McUber_ said:


> Best response to Uber's time out is to never login back for the rest of the shift. Switch to another platform. There has to be a punishment for every unfavored action they do.


Know you are thinking. Take it one step further
ignore every ping below 2 in S.F
Most of the East bay all around to Burlingame taxi's charge $3 a mile
ignore every request below 3 
If we all did this the surge would kick in, the acceptance rate would be 100%
cancellation rate would be non existent.

High cancel rate = price is too low
Low acceptance rate = price is too low


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

kay_ said:


> I've gotten a couple emails now, but it's pretty frustrating because cancelling usually isn't my fault. Usually the rider is taking forever and waisting my time or i can't f'n find them because they put the wrong location.
> 
> Another time I accepted a request, was driving to the rider, some idiot driver cut me off so I honked at him. Stuck in traffic in Santa Monica, he gets out all pissed off and throws his coffee at my windshield. I had to cancel and go get a car wash to even continue driving.
> 
> ...


You'll get maybe 5 or 6 warnings tops and then they'll lock you out of the app. If you need the income I'd say it's pretty serious. Don't risk it. Stop cancelling runs and just let them go if you don't want to take them. If you don't want the Line or Pool runs ask them to stop sending you those trips. Lyft will comply and I've heard Uber will as well.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> They had no intention of reactivating me. I. The email they said I was permanently deactivated.


Congratulation. You are cured. If it looks like adversary now, you'll see it as one of the best things that ever happened in your life a year from now.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

UberXking said:


> and we all know Uber always tells the truth.
> Travis has a 5.0 rating
> he took a tip only cuz the pax told him twice to take it
> Permanently deactivated = hehehe
> ...


I called them out on a technicality. I did not beg. First time I called about it they told me no and I have been warned multiple times.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

REX HAVOC said:


> You'll get maybe 5 or 6 warnings tops and then they'll lock you out of the app. If you need the income I'd say it's pretty serious. Don't risk it. Stop cancelling runs and just let them go if you don't want to take them. If you don't want the Line or Pool runs ask them to stop sending you those trips. Lyft will comply and I've heard Uber will as well.


Who's them? Is that 500 or 600 warnings tops?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Unfortunately, in my market (Toronto), Uber is the only rideshare game in town.


Funny thing is halo was there before uber, but they left before uber even got there.


----------



## Chicago Blues (Jul 8, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> You'll get maybe 5 or 6 warnings tops and then they'll lock you out of the app. If you need the income I'd say it's pretty serious. Don't risk it. Stop cancelling runs and just let them go if you don't want to take them. If you don't want the Line or Pool runs ask them to stop sending you those trips. Lyft will comply and I've heard Uber will as well.


Uber will *never" block pool. In fact they are now masking pool requests to force us to accept them.


----------



## Chicago Blues (Jul 8, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Know you are thinking. Take it one step further
> ignore every ping below 2 in S.F
> Most of the East bay all around to Burlingame taxi's charge $3 a mile
> ignore every request below 3
> ...


Are you talking about surge 2 or 3 ? I'd kill for a 3 surge in chicago


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Chicago Blues said:


> Uber will *never" block pool. In fact they are now masking pool requests to force us to accept them.


Because it is the a$$hole's vision for the future of autonomous cars. Travis sees machines running around picking up and dropping off people without tiring or complaining. He will not give it up just because drivers are hurting. Drivers are a dime a dozen. If his schedule for switching to machines is delayed, he'll make sure that drivers become a nickel a dozen.


----------



## Chicago Blues (Jul 8, 2016)

Chicago Blues said:


> Are you talking about surge 2 or 3 ? I'd kill for a 3 surge in chicago


Can somebody please answer this question?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Chicago Blues said:


> Uber will *never" block pool. In fact they are now masking pool requests to force us to accept them.


Lyft will.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

jp300h said:


> I've been getting those emails/text weekly because I am selective. I don't drive more than 8 minutes away. I cancel if I have to make a u-turn and go away from an area I am trying to get to. I cancel if I see it is part of town that can be dangerous and or difficult to drive in, etc.


Why don't you just let it passs. Don't accept it will make you're life easier and only accept when you're ready


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> Why don't you just let it passs. Don't accept it will make you're life easier and only accept when you're ready


Yea why are they desperately accepting everything and then picking if they have to cancel? I reserve cancels for when I fear for my safety or I feel the ride will be an awful experience.


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> Why don't you just let it passs. Don't accept it will make you're life easier and only accept when you're ready


Yes I pass on UberPOO the same way I pass gas.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Gubber Singh said:


> Yes I pass on UberPOO the same way I pass gas.


Lmao


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Yea why are they desperately accepting everything and then picking if they have to cancel? I reserve cancels for when I fear for my safety or I feel the ride will be an awful experience.


Same here man!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> Same here man!


Granted I get no promotions so I'm not chasing acceptance rates. Sounds awful. I like having the luxury to not take a ride. Got a ping in a sketchy low income neighborhood at 2 am where there was a robbery/murder a few weeks ago and the pax had a perfect 5.0, think I took that request? Heck no


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Granted I get no promotions so I'm not chasing acceptance rates. Sounds awful. I like having the luxury to not take a ride. Got a ping in a sketchy low income neighborhood at 2 am where there was a robbery/murder a few weeks ago and the pax had a perfect 5.0, think I took that request? Heck no


lol you're such a p**** haha jk dude but fo real safety is not number one. I've never really had doubt about a place where I had a pick up or someone with a nasty look but I can see why people have their doubts. But for sure I won't pick up a 4.6 or lower in the middle of the night and for all I know they could have puked for the low rating or consistently been rude to the driver but a 5.0 I wouldn't sweat it lol


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> lol you're such a p**** haha jk dude but fo real safety is not number one. I've never really had doubt about a place where I had a pick up or someone with a nasty look but I can see why people have their doubts. But for sure I won't pick up a 4.6 or lower in the middle of the night and for all I know they could have puked for the low rating or consistently been rude to the driver but a 5.0 I wouldn't sweat it lol


5.0 are almost alway new people .. or people who had deserved crap ratings so they got a whole new account to start their debachary over again


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> 5.0 are almost alway new people .. or people who had deserved crap ratings so they got a whole new account to start their debachary over again


lol I hear you


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Cancellation should be reserved only to skitchy riders however each driver judges skitchy, and in tough situations. A rider makes a request @ Trump tower. I call as I am driving, he doesn't answer. I'm driving in his direction knowing I will cancel if he is not ready to jump in my car by the time I get to the nearest corner. Of course he is not there. Cops and cops with machine guns standing looking for any Mohammad-type driver to stop suspeciously. So my life now could be in jeopardy. Adios, not stopping. Cancel. The f**cker immediately requests again. Sorry A$$hole. Not again. So both my cancelation and an acceptance ratings each takes a 2℅ dive. Now future requests within four block radius from this tower are automatically ignored. Just like two-way streets, just like one lane streets just like under bridges, just like over bridges, just like at water edges.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Sounds like he wants to be kicked off the app.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> Why don't you just let it passs. Don't accept it will make you're life easier and only accept when you're ready


already asked and answered.


----------

